
Ask HN: Why aren't p2p borrowing/lending as popular as car sharing or rental? - winstonl
Just a thought on this, in the peer-to-peer space, there are many car sharing companies or room&#x2F;apartment rental companies. How come there isn&#x27;t a big name when it comes to borrowing&#x2F;lending? Something that would work the same way as Airbnb where people could list items they own (such as books, tools, games, sporting equipment, bikes, etc). People would rent these items and pay the lender a fee. What are some potential problems with this idea?
======
rgbrgb
Bulk of the "transaction cost" in sharing-economy transactions is measured in
time (registering, shopping, messaging, verifying, negotiating, meeting). In
the case of renting/borrowing that's pretty much a fixed cost independent of
the value of the item. So it ends up seeming more worth it for big purchases.
I think that's why this type of thing is often seen on school campuses
(students have a surplus of time and a lack of money), but not out in the rest
of the world as much.

These guys are working in this space but they've switched from a borrow/lend
model to more of a store: [https://yerdle.com/](https://yerdle.com/)

------
byoung2
There are a few in specific verticals (e.g. camera equipment -
[https://www.cameralends.com/](https://www.cameralends.com/) or clothes -
[https://www.stylelend.com/](https://www.stylelend.com/))

